# Looking to start out...



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey guys. I'm looking to get into pen making. I know nothing about lathes, especially for pen making. What's a good, inexpensive but not frustrating set of tools I'll need to start making pens? I want to go the lathe route and not drill press.


----------



## RobS (Feb 2, 2020)

I own the Jet 1221VS it is a great lathe https://www.rockler.com/jet-1221vs-12-x-21-variable-speed-wood-lathe
My co worker owns the nova and loves it https://www.woodcraft.com/products/nova-comet-ii-midi-lathe-bundle

Buy a solid lathe, its the one thing you will hold on to the longest.
You could start off with carbide tools first for turning pens, they work well enough.  Fantastic on true acrylics (not polyester)

I love the Nova G3 Comet II Reversible Chuck and have multiple jaws for it.

Bear Tooth Woods is having a killer sale on acrylic blanks right now :  *


			https://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22_60
		

*


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 2, 2020)

Those are both a bit out of my range lol. I found a complete starter kit for $630 so if I can get the tools for 200? I'll be comfortable (or look at it as) spending 450 on a lathe. Three "extras" were stuff I will just buy as I go. Pen parts, sand paper, finish supplies, e.t.c. I don't like buying "starter" sets of anything. I'll more than likely just do pens or other small things, so I don't need to big a lathe. As much as I don't want to ask (I'm a tool snob if sorts, among my other hobbies) would a harbor freight lathe do it for me?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 2, 2020)

Would this be acceptable? 









						WEN 3424T 4.5-Amp 12-Inch by 18-Inch 5-Speed Benchtop Wood Lathe
					

Attack workpieces up to 18 inches long and 12 inches wide Switch between five different speeds: 520, 900, 1400, 2150, or 3400 RPM Includes 3-1/8 inch faceplate for turning bowls, cups and other non-spindle workpieces MT2 tailstock and headstock tapers allow for compatibility with a wide variety...




					wenproducts.com


----------



## bsshog40 (Feb 2, 2020)

Believe it or not, pen making can get very expensive. Make sure it is something that you seriously want to do. Believe me, I'm not trying to talk you out of starting up in this fantastic and rewarding hobby. When I thought about getting a lathe a little over a year ago, I knew that pen turning was not the only thing I wanted to lathe. So I bought me a larger Grizzly lathe, about $850. But if you're just set on pens, there are some small models out there that are cheaper. Tools are another story. You can get a cheap set at harbor freight for about $90 but then you will need something to also keep them sharp. Grinding wheels, etc... Carbide tool sets can be had for just under $300. Then once you get close to wanting to turn, you will need a pen mandrell, I don't recommend turning between centers as a beginner. Then all sorts of sandpaper grits and then of course pen kits and blanks. As I stated, don't want to deter you as it's been a lot of fun for me turning pens, bowls and you'll sometimes find things you need around the house that you can actually turn yourself. Just know what you're getting in to. Enjoy Chris!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 2, 2020)

So if I gave a budget of 700 for tools only, what would you all recommend? I don't mind cheap shaping tools, I'll sharpen them and upgrade them as I learn. I would probably like my money to mostly go to the lathe. Maybe 12" at most? But probably between 5" and 9" I'd think I'd work with right?


----------



## bsshog40 (Feb 2, 2020)

A lot of it depends on what your goals are. Just pen turning? Bowls and large items?


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 2, 2020)

I started with the 10" version 2 years ago and still going strong. If you are set on a 12" lathe, here's a decent option IMHO (no conflict of interest to disclose  )









						Basic Pen Making Starter Set with Turncrafter Commander 12 in. Variable Speed Midi Lathe
					

This Basic Pen Making Starter Package with Turncrafter Commander 12  Variable Speed Midi Lathe includes enough tools and accessories to  start  turning 5 (each) beautiful 24kt gold plated Slimline pens and pencils.     The Turncrafter Commander 12  Multi Speed Midi Lathe is the most advanced, powerf



					www.pennstateind.com


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to the IAP!!  There are many great people here who will be able to answer any question you have.  I suggest that you go the the IAP Library, which you can access by clicking the "Resources" tab above.  Once in the library look for the section titled "Penturning 101".  Good luck on your penturning journey.


----------



## RobS (Feb 2, 2020)

I would recomend buying and reading: 



*The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens*
by Richard Kleinhenz 
Amazon carries it: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=pen+turn...refix=pen+turners,aps,200&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_11

Also check out the following for affordable carbide tools: https://www.ncwoodturningtools.com/


----------



## JustSteve (Feb 2, 2020)

I just recently got into pen turning. I had the same issue you are having trying to decide what lathe to get. I started with the harbor freight. It wouldn’t turn a round pen no matter what I tried. The head and tail stock just didn’t line up so I returned it after being totally disgusted. Next up was the excelsior from Rockler. It was worse than the Harbor Freight. After returning it I ended up with a Laguna Revo 12-16 (I was going after a Nova that was on clearance for $399 but missed it by 10 minutes) and have made more pens successfully in one weekend than I did in 4 months with the other 2. Moral of the story I almost quit trying over the cheap lathes because it becomes such a chore to try and do anything. Hope my 2 cents helps.


----------



## magpens (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi Chris !! . Welcome to IAP !!

Harbor Freight ? . Sure thing .... try one of these ....









						7 in. x 12 in. Precision Benchtop Mini Lathe
					

Amazing deals on this 7In X 12In Precision Benchtop Mini Lathe at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




This is commonly referred to as a Sieg lathe and it's also called a metal-working lathe .... but it's great for the wood and "plastics" that we all use.

I have been making pens on one of these for 10 years and I find it so much easier to use than a wood-working lathe.

I have decided, from now on, to unabashedly recommend this to all the newbies that ask about a first lathe with minimum of frustration.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 2, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking to get into pen making. I know nothing about lathes, especially for pen making. What's a good, inexpensive but not frustrating set of tools I'll need to start making pens? I want to go the lathe route and not drill press.


https://www.penturners.org/resources/tooling-needed-to-make-pens.234/

As far as a lathe goes, everyone has a favorite but a few things you need to think about. The size you want to go to? 1220 is a good Jet lathe. You get what you pay for. If you buy a metal lathe such as Mal posted you are sooooo limited in what you can turn on it so I would stay away from this for a beginner. You want variable speed. You want a MT2 (morse Taper#2) You want quality. Yes people turn on the PSI or the Harbor Freight lathes but they are not quality. Jet, Rikon, Laguna, Nova are good lathes. Put the money in the lathe and be done with it. I suggest carbon tools because easy to turn with and blades are replaceable and you can hold off on a good bench grinder. You are going to quickly find out the initial layout of cash will be high because you do not have the tools. I gave you the link that was in the library that may help. There are cheap ways around a few things but could get frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 2, 2020)

PennState Industries has these lathes, and they offer starter kits that come with a DVD on how to turn pens. I think you can benifit from this, as I did about 13 years ago. 





						Mini and Midi Lathes at Penn State Industries
					

Shop for Mini and Midi Lathes at Penn State Industries today. Check out customer reviews and learn more about these great products.



					www.pennstateind.com


----------



## EricRN (Feb 2, 2020)

JustSteve said:


> I just recently got into pen turning. I had the same issue you are having trying to decide what lathe to get. I started with the harbor freight. It wouldn’t turn a round pen no matter what I tried. The head and tail stock just didn’t line up so I returned it after being totally disgusted. Next up was the excelsior from Rockler. It was worse than the Harbor Freight. After returning it I ended up with a Laguna Revo 12-16 (I was going after a Nova that was on clearance for $399 but missed it by 10 minutes) and have made more pens successfully in one weekend than I did in 4 months with the other 2. Moral of the story I almost quit trying over the cheap lathes because it becomes such a chore to try and do anything. Hope my 2 cents helps.


Another plug for the Laguna Revo 12-16.  Top notch.  It also has some good options for high-torque turning at low speeds, which I use all the time when turning blanks.  If you think you might eventually turn bowls, the Laguna also has the benefit of the largest turning diameter--you can get up to 15 inches with the expansion bed.  Most midi lathes only give you 12 inches, which is what the Laguna does without the expansion pack.

One con about the Laguna--it's maximum spindle length is not as long as the Jet 1221--16 inches vs. 21 inches.  Not a problem at all if you're only turning pens, but if you decide to turn full-size pepper mills, you won't be able to drill them out on the Laguna unless you buy the 10-inch expansion bed to give you a 26 inch maximum spindle length.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 3, 2020)

First priority in looking for a lathe. As mentioned above by John: Get an MT-2 - Morse Tape # 2. Smaller ones have an MT1. MT2s have the most options available. It is not about the diameter as much as the fittings, so start with looking for MT2 and go from there.

There is a learning curve to it also, such as which tail stock live center to use with a mandrel, how sharp do tools have to be? what to do about wobbles or out of round blanks after turning; finishing and kinds of finish. what speed is best for turning the blank round, for finishing, for sanding. I know you are limited but be prepared to stop a couple of times in turning to adjust the belt for adjusting the speed. It can be done on one setting, but it takes patience and experience.

Outside of oil/wax finishes for the "natural wood" look, Cyanoacrylate or CA (also called super glue) is the most common finish because it provides a very shiny finish and is very hard; different forms of lacquer is probably the second most common finish on wood. I mentioned CA as it is the most common but also has a learning curve to it. Some get it quick, most after a few dozen pens and some give up.

Pen making is interesting, rewarding and fun, but it is not cheap.


----------



## FlimFlam (Feb 3, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Would this be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this lathe last year. Can it turn a pen...yes. Will it allow you to drill straight through the blank...no. Does it go slow enough to do a good CA finish. Not really.  Here is my breakdown so far for just wanting to turn some pens:

Wen Lathe. $135
Cheap(er) starter tools $79
Smaller Cheap tool set $50
Pen mandrel  $16
Drill Chuck for tailstock $40ish I think
Nova G3 Chuck with pen jaws. $150
Grinder for sharpening said cheap tools $140
Drill bits for 7mm and 10mm pens @$30 each
Micro mesh $20
Sandpaper $20
Buying one carbide tip tool $79

You can definitely do it for cheap(haha) but will you have the best experience, no. I have learned how to overcome lots of issues and look at it as a learning experience. But if I really want to turn out some quality pens I either need to invest in a drill press that has a stroke big enough to get through a pen blank for around $800 or just buy the Laguna 12/16 for the same price and drill with the lathe. Take it from someone who is just starting out, listen to the guys with experience who say get a better lathe. I didn’t know these forums existed when I started and boy I wish I did. I would have done things very differently. 

you say you are a tool snob but will buy a lathe for $140? Upgrade......trust me. Trying to sell enough pens to buy the Laguna now.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 3, 2020)

FlimFlam said:


> I bought this lathe last year. Can it turn a pen...yes. Will it allow you to drill straight through the blank...no. Does it go slow enough to do a good CA finish. Not really.  Here is my breakdown so far for just wanting to turn some pens:
> 
> Wen Lathe. $135
> Cheap(er) starter tools $79
> ...



I am quoting FlimFlam specifically for the Wen lathe . . . Look at the tail stock on that lathe. It will not work with mandrels. That tailstock center is made for wood, not mandrels which are metal. You will need a 60° live center to use with mandrels. Otherwise that live center in the picture will cause wobble. So add the cost of a 60° live center - probably with any wood lathe you buy.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Feb 3, 2020)

Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace. 

You'll probably get a lot more for your money and can recoup a good deal of your initial costs if you decide it's not for you....or if you want to upgrade.


----------



## montmill (Feb 3, 2020)

Locate area turning clubs. Many members are aging and used equipment becomes available occasionally. Stuff I see on Craig's list etc are not very good.


----------



## JUICEDSS (Feb 3, 2020)

I also went with the Penn state starter 12" lathe kit. https://www.pennstateind.com/store/KWL-12SSB.html

I used it for 2 years with no issues and turned hundreds of pens.  I just last week replaced it with a Laguna 1216.  I use the Penn State lathe for polishing and the Laguna for turning.  Still no issues with the old lathe.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Feb 3, 2020)

I have the Jet 1221step pulley lathe (not the variable speed model) for less than $350 new and it is a very good lathe.  I can change speeds quickly and easily so its not a big deal to me, and the savings of almost $400 for the VS model was worth it to me.  Unfortunately it looks like I may have gotten the last one on planet earth because I can't find it for sale anywhere now; I assume Jet discontinued it, but if you can find one (ebay?) it is a good value, solidly built and accurate.

Agree with others that this is an expensive hobby.  You really do need some expensive ancillary equipment to get started (a good headstock chuck, mandrel, tailstock drill chuck, sharpening equipment, jigs to hold your tools for sharpening, cutting tools, etc.)  Even with a good deal on the lathe and building my own bandsaw for sawing/resawing,  I easily spent several thou $ just getting started.  And if you decide you want to get really fancy and do your own designs (kitless and custom) you may need a metal lathe too....


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 3, 2020)

JUICEDSS said:


> I also went with the Penn state starter 12" lathe kit. https://www.pennstateind.com/store/KWL-12SSB.html
> 
> I used it for 2 years with no issues and turned hundreds of pens. I just last week replaced it with a Laguna 1216. I use the Penn State lathe for polishing and the Laguna for turning. Still no issues with the old lathe.


I found this as well before starting this thread. Is there any reason not to buy it?


----------



## budnder (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm still using the Harbor Freight lathe that I bought new for < $200... I think I did the same thing as the author of the post below, which was waited for it to go on sale, then added on a 20% off coupon:






						Full Review - Harbor Freight 34706 lathe
					

Product Review: Harbor Freight Lathe 34706 http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=34706  See attached picture at bottom of post   Reason for buying: I was looking for a 'beginner lathe' that I could grow into.  A large percentage of folks at another forum highly...



					www.penturners.org
				




Always thought I'd upgrade if I stuck with the hobby, but it's good enough that I always seem to prefer upgrading some other tool instead (band saw, belt sander, table saw, surface sander, etc.)


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 3, 2020)

I think I'm going to steer away from harbor freight and steer closer to the main brand's you all have recommended. Now to find one... everything else I can source myself. But the huge investment has me nervous that I'll buy one that won't be good lol


----------



## bsshog40 (Feb 3, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I think I'm going to steer away from harbor freight and steer closer to the main brand's you all have recommended. Now to find one... everything else I can source myself. But the huge investment has me nervous that I'll buy one that won't be good lol


Before you make your purchase, post the lathe or lathes that you wanna pull the trigger on and see if anyone can give you first hand pros and cons.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 3, 2020)

bsshog40 said:


> Before you make your purchase, post the lathe or lathes that you wanna pull the trigger on and see if anyone can give you first hand pros and cons.


Somewhat at your mercy here in the experience department. I'm looking for whatever I can use for pens right now. If I can turn other things, that's a bonus. I know not to skimp on tools, but I have nothing to gauge features I need, speeds etc because I have no experience in turning. I'd assume speed and torque are important. As is the part that holds the mandrel. I don't want to spend 500 on a lathe I'll dislike when I could have spent an extra 200 for one I could have and grow with for a while.


----------



## grpass (Feb 3, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Somewhat at your mercy here in the experience department. I'm looking for whatever I can use for pens right now. If I can turn other things, that's a bonus. I know not to skimp on tools, but I have nothing to gauge features I need, speeds etc because I have no experience in turning. I'd assume speed and torque are important. As is the part that holds the mandrel. I don't want to spend 500 on a lathe I'll dislike when I could have spent an extra 200 for one I could have and grow with for a while.


Also, don't forget to watch lots of YouTube videos.   You'll learn a lot...


----------



## bsshog40 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm sure if you can let people know what your budget is for just the lathe, they may start giving better suggestions. I never lathed either before I bought mine, but I did know that I wanted to lathe more than pens plus I had floor space for a lathe but no bench space for a lathe. I probably could have built one but instead I bought a floor model. The Grizzly G4062. It was about $850. It does everything I need it to do. 
Pros: it has a variable speed, plenty big enough to turn anything I will turn and a revolving headstock for turning outside the bed.
Cons: the banjo is a little screwy to use. I have to loosen the mounting/tightening bolt when getting in close and further out with my tool rest. It also only came with a 12" tool rest but I did have a member here (rick) make me a very nice 6" rest which is more suitable for small turnings.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2020)

I gave you my suggestions and also some things to look for. Torque is a byproduct of the motor size used and the speed changing with belts overcomes any deficiencies on a small lathe such as the mini or midis.


----------



## ramaroodle (Feb 3, 2020)

You can usually find a used HF mini lathe on Craigslist for $200, many times with tools and chucks etc. You do want true variable speed, not having to change belts.  Here's how I did it. My Harbor Freight free variable speed modification.  Treadmill motors are free on CL also.

For tools I'd suggest this set from Rockler or the $99 mini version for pens. No need to learn how to sharpen with or buy a grinder. I'll let others suggest chucks etc.  but you can get by making your own pen press like I did from a $5 HF clamp and a jig for drilling blanks.




I would suggest the PSI mandrel saver setup for the lathe.
I would buy the PSI pliers and a HF punch set for taking them apart. You can get by without a chuck to start.

I like this guy for basic techniques and also Ed at Exotic Blanks and Tim @ WoodnWhimsies.  All members here. 

I'd skip the whole old school 10 coats of CA and micro mesh finishing thing and use GluBoost and Dr. Kirk's instead but that's a whole other can of worms for another day.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 3, 2020)

For many people but not all, those that started with a belt changer, wish that they had gone with a EVS (Electronic Variable Speed) as belt chasing gets old for those not used to it. Even then, some EVS units still require a single belt change. 

Unless you decide to do bowls larger than 15 inches, the low end of 500 rpm will do for sanding and finishing,


----------



## Humongous (Feb 4, 2020)

Dont let the belt changes scare you away from some very good lathes.  I only use 2 speeds, highest for turning and slowest for sanding and finishing.  Takes a min to change the belt.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 4, 2020)

I know I keep going in circles and I apologize. I guess at this point I understand that price isn't really a consideration on a lathe. I'm an automotive mechanic by trade and for example an auto ranging digital multimeter makes things simpler and more productive. A manual ranging cheaper meter will "work" but may not have the precision or convenience.

So with that, I don't want to be investing $1000 into my FIRST lathe. I'd like one that is specifically for pen making (or wands!) And is "affordable". By that I mean something precise enough to not make learning difficult or make me want to give up, something I can grow with. But in each hobby I've been involved in, there's been that sweet spot of price for what you get.


----------



## buttonsHT (Feb 4, 2020)

I started off with a Rikon 70-100 and was very pleased with it. I could turn pens without issues as well as small bowls, lidded boxes, grinders, etc.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 4, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I know I keep going in circles and I apologize. I guess at this point I understand that price isn't really a consideration on a lathe. I'm an automotive mechanic by trade and for example an auto ranging digital multimeter makes things simpler and more productive. A manual ranging cheaper meter will "work" but may not have the precision or convenience.



I understand that concept well. That is why I mentioned MT2 and ESV. These will do now and do later. If you decide to sell the lathe later, you will sell it a lot faster than if the lathe has them. MT2 is the standard for the most options on pen size turning and small bowls; ESV would be your equivalent in lathes as "auto ranging" is for an option on multimeters.

Noting less than 10 inches; 12 inches are good. 14" is more lathe than you need for general turning. If you get to 14" for bowls/plates and think of maybe larger, then you will need end turning (outboard) capability or one with a head that rotates outward. This is MUCH more expensive and I know you don't want to go there at the beginning.

PSI makes a good decent lathe at good prices; Rikon does too. In some cases and sales, you might be able to get a Jet or Delta for close to those prices.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 4, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking to get into pen making. I know nothing about lathes, especially for pen making. What's a good, inexpensive but not frustrating set of tools I'll need to start making pens? I want to go the lathe route and not drill press.


A friend /neighbor just got started. He bought a Turncrafter 10''VS. Seems to be a decent lathe and a tank. If you should be interested in a PSI TurnCrafter...you might be able to get 10% from the start. Simply sign up (email) and they tend to give 10 off. I have A Jet 1221 and 1015...but would be happy with a TurnCrafter. If you can handle a Jet you will not regret it. Whatever you do buy...please get VS (variable speed). Do your homework and buy right the first time. It is a wonderful hobby. The fun never gets old. It's more fun than can imagine at this point. The members here are great people and always offer constructive support. Safety first. Protect your face, eyes, ears, lungs.Use a dust collector...with a good filtration system. Welcome aboard.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 5, 2020)

Buy what is affordable - all of the above will turn a pen barrel. In general, the less costly ones have less HP, less features, multi-functionality (use it to drill) possibly less weight and length and accuracy. However, other than it being less accurate or "true" (center points meeting, tail stock holding, etc.) , it will turn a pen and you will have just s much chance of enjoying the finished product. In the long run - after a few dozen pens - you may be likely to learn that the increment cost of a more expensive lathe is quite small when you consider all the other costs.

If you buy an inexpensive one, you can always use it as a buffing station, pen press, finishing station *if *it doesn't work out. There seems to be always something that you can do with something that spins .  I turned pens on the smallest HF (they don't even make it any more); I think it was $80 and 1 morse taper. I just didn't ask it to be something it is not. I bought it to as a CA finishing station, but wound up turning a pen on it. In my case. it was fine.  Remember, even the smaller Jets, Rikons, etc are "toys" to a certain degree when compared to the Robust, Oneway etc. The lathe depends on what one asks it to do.  I own 3 Jets and 2 Rikons...I call them "toys" not to disparage them, but to contrast them to 3 to 5k lathes.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## JimB (Feb 5, 2020)

Look at the Jet 1015. It comes as either a belt changer $500 and with Variable Speed $600. Rikon and Turncrafter (penn State Industries) make similar size lathes And similar price range. In my opinion the Jet is the better quality of the 3 but is slightly more expensive. They will all do what you want and all have the features you need.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm comfortable with $600. What do you all think? 









						JWL-1015VS 10'' x 15'' Variable Speed Wood Lathe
					

719110 JET 10in X 15in Variable Speed Mini Wood Lathe Machine features a 1/2HP 115V motor that is perfect for a novice woodturner.




					www.jettools.com


----------



## ramaroodle (Feb 5, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I'm comfortable with $600. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still say get variable speed.  There is nothing wrong with that Penn State bundle if only for the variable speed lathe.  I'd still want the Rockler carbide tools and a Benjamin's Best skew.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 5, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I'm comfortable with $600. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. I have 2 of them. Buy your last lathe first. Excellent support also. Shop around for free shipping.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 5, 2020)

If I go with the jet 1015 variable speed, chi chuck do I buy for the mandrel? Or am I all set as is?


----------



## magpens (Feb 5, 2020)

I know that Jet is a good brand. . This lathe will serve you well for bowls and similar turnings.

If I knew that I would be focussing on pens for a long time into the future, I would buy a cheaper lathe (say $300 for lathe alone ... there should be some at that price ) and spend the difference on a carbide tool and accessories like a headstock chuck, a live center, and a Jacobs chuck for the tailstock, plus a few other things like a mandrel. . Make sure the accessories are transferrable if you ever upgrade the lathe. . By that I mean considerations like the headstock chuck should have 1" x 8 TPI thread mount, the Jacobs chuck should have a Morse taper #2 mount, etc.

For pens, you certainly do not need the large "swing" of 10 inches and you are paying quite a bit for that feature.

Variable speed is a must, and preferrably right down to 15 RPM (some may disagree with such a low speed).

In that PSI package, you definitely don't need the 10 or 20 slimline pen kits, or the blanks for slimlines. . I have already mentioned the kit that I would start with and it is not a slimline. . It is the 30 Caliber Bolt Action ... much more classy, easy to make, and well worth the extra $.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 5, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I'm comfortable with $600. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those and like it.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 6, 2020)

magpens said:


> I know that Jet is a good brand. . This lathe will serve you well for bowls and similar turnings.
> 
> If I knew that I would be focussing on pens for a long time into the future, I would buy a cheaper lathe (say $300 for lathe alone ... there should be some at that price ) and spend the difference on a carbide tool and accessories like a headstock chuck, a live center, and a Jacobs chuck for the tailstock, plus a few other things like a mandrel. . Make sure the accessories are transferrable if you ever upgrade the lathe. . By that I mean considerations like the headstock chuck should have 1" x 8 TPI thread mount, the Jacobs chuck should have a Morse taper #2 mount, etc.
> 
> ...


What accessories that you mentioned would fit the lathe I posted from jet, if I decide to go with that one? I'd like to get setup in the beginning and learn the lathe as I'll use it instead of buying extras after the fact. Thanks for the heads up! I do the same with battery power tools.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 6, 2020)

Though the turncrafter commander has twice the rated hp (or so they say) and I think the 12" said live center.


----------



## Pen_man_ship (Feb 6, 2020)

This thread reminds me of building a sawhorse...ask twenty people get twenty-one answers.
That being said I like the Jet 12/21 VS. Just a little more money especially if you wait for a sale.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 6, 2020)

Pen_man_ship said:


> This thread reminds me of building a sawhorse...ask twenty people get twenty-one answers.
> That being said I like the Jet 12/21 VS. Just a little more money especially if you wait for a sale.


Does twice the hp of the jet give the Penn an advantage? Is it a "better" lathe?


----------



## TonyL (Feb 6, 2020)

check warranties too.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 11, 2020)

Well... no lathe yet but my girlfriend bought me a slimline pen kit & tools for the lathe. So... now I gotta find a lathe lol


----------



## magpens (Feb 11, 2020)

So you'll be starting with a slimline, it seems ......... rather a pity ......... there are easier and more rewarding/gratifying ways to start.

But .... I guess you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 11, 2020)

You will like that lathe!!  Used it (3 of them) for the past 20 years.

To be clear, I was referring to the Jet 1015 vs

I left the computer and came back to finish, lots of intervening posts---sorry for the confusion!!

Last year I got a 1221--I like it better, but not a LOT better!!  And I still turn several times a week.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 11, 2020)

ed4copies said:


> You will like that lathe!! Used it (3 of them) for the past 20 years.


Which?


----------

